# Guo Altus T1 Coiless CVU Tank



## Nailedit77 (4/10/16)

The Guo Altus T1 Coiless CVU Tank is a unique and innovative atomizer utilizing Coil-less Technology! This tank can be used in both temperature control mode and variable wattage mode! In addition, the CVU Chip is Made in the USA!

The Guo Altus T1 is primarily constructed of stainless steel and Pyrex glass. Also, this tank has a 4ml e-liquid capacity, and sports a top fill design! Lastly, the Solid State CVU Chip is rebuildable and can be dry burned!


22mm Diameter
4ml Tank Capacity
Top Fill
Features Solid State CVU Chip
Coil-less Technology
Can be used in TC mode or VW mode
Rebuildable
Made in the USA
Can be Dry Burned

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (4/10/16)

Would love to see a picture of this coil!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/10/16)

Stosta said:


> Would love to see a picture of this coil!



Looks almost like a filament

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (4/10/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Looks almost like a filament


I just read my own comment about wanting to see a picture of the coil in a coil-less tank and thought, "What a chop".

I'm glad someone else understood what I meant!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (4/10/16)

Pretty sure this was new back in Jan this year, needed 65W+ and was $110+
Titanium element in a silicon wafer, if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/16)

Been down this road before and the results were not great...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/10/16)

This one looks slightly different, I wonder if they have tweaked the original and dubbed it the T1

First thread is here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-altus-tank-by-guo-the-future-is-here.t18296/


----------

